# Is it a fallow ?



## darmaivan (Nov 22, 2018)

What is the mutation of this male ? Fallow or cinnamon ? Some says cinnamon has red eyes too.
I attach flash and non flash photo.
Thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My guess would be either whiteface fallow (and possibly pied too) or whiteface cinnamon lutino with an extra-heavy brownish wash caused by the cinnamon. Cinnamon birds don't have red eyes unless they also have some other mutation that removes the dark color from the eyes. Fallow and lutino birds do have red eyes.

A whiteface lutino with no cinnamon would be a pure white bird. But when cinnamon and lutino are combined, some brownish color comes back. It's usually most noticeable on the flight feathers and tail feathers, and your first picture is exactly what it typically looks like. But your second picture shows that there's quite a lot of color on the upper wings too. The brown wash usually isn't this strong, but it can happen.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the pictures are showing the eye color accurately, I would vote for lutino rather than fallow. It's my understanding that the eyes of fallow birds are a brighter red than the color in the pictures. But the color in the pictures is appropriate for lutino. 

I can't see enough of the wing and tail feathers to tell whether there are any pied feathers there. On this bird, a pied feather would be pure white with no brownish color at all. If there are no pied feathers in the tail and the primaries, this bird is probably whiteface cinnamon lutino.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

There is also recessive silver which could be combined with cinnamon. When you get to these odd rarer mutations like fallow or recessive silver it can get harder to identify the mutations a bird carries without test breeding or a family history. There are a few different mutations it could possibly be. Tielfan is on to something though, cinnamon lutino is the most common of those possible combinations.


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

Looks like Cinnamon whiteface lutino


----------

